# Youth bow help



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

check AT Classifieds. For a little more you can get a new diamond razors edge or a mission craze. Both super nice and incredibly adjustable. Can use either for years to come.


----------



## Exclr8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for that. We went to our local pro shop and got a diamond razor edge. Here is a video of one of his very first shots with a bow. It was almost twice what I was going to spend but it is an investment with limitless return!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3zSIO0Ep0o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Genesis bow by matthews the only bow in the world that fits everyone....20# max....... I use these for my beginner students.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I watched the video. 

Please turn the draw weight down so that he can draw without "skying". It's a dangerouse practice. If he lets an arrow go while it's pointed way up, it can be a disaster. There was a recent incedent where a lady sitting at her kitchen table was hit in the face with a stray arrow. Easy to lose arrows that way too.

There are a lot of ranges that won't let an archer shoot if they can't draw close to level.

It looks like he has some ability. Where does he want to go with archery? Hunting, competition, plinking? 

Allen


----------



## Arrowslinger72 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Razor Edge*

Very nice starter bow. I purchased my son one (30-60#) for his birth day 2 years ago. What I love about it? ALOT of room for growth. He hit a growing spurt & had to adjust lenght & weight 2 times this year w/ simple adjustments. Some of the other models you I would have needed to purchase another bow or cost more to change parts. Definately turn the draw weight down & increase as he gets use to it. He will be more accurate & stay with it longer because he can hit what he is aming for.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Call me anal............teach the boy how to release with fingers. Start bad habits early and they will stick with him.

No matter the age there is a right way and a wrong way.

I teach a youth group every Tuesday night and I focus on every aspect of the shot. Start them right and archery will be their for there whole life.


----------

